# question of breeding reds



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

does the male or female blow the nest or both I have a red blowing a nest and chewing up my amazon sword and two piranhas are dark hope I hit gold


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

from what i read the male chew's on the plant and blows a Nest seems like your Rb's are gonna Breed NICE!!!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Lazy is right. Keep us posted if anything happens!!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

the male is still gaurding his area and the other red is pretty beat up but I can't see eggs.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

the male usually starts to blow the nest, and shortly after, sometimes hours, or even a day later. he will round up the female and bump her towards the nest. they will go over it, and fine tune it. when they start breeding, they will blow the nest together as they breed.


----------



## rob (Oct 18, 2003)

here is 2 nests being blown


----------

